# Members E-Mail Addresses



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm getting a large number of emails bouncing back from a small number of members.  Most of these are the 'reply notifications' etc.

Please verify that we have a current active email address on file for you.  
MY ACCOUNT - EDIT PROFILE is where you would look.  If you change it, you must revalidate.  Any problems, email me (from that account) and I'll look into it for you. *Include your MartialTalk username*

Stating this weekend, I will be disabling any accounts that bounce back with "User unknown" type errors.

You must maintain an active email address on file with us as part of your membership agreement.  We do not distribute or sell our listings.

I will also be sending out a 'test' email at some point in the future, and removing accounts that bounce.  

Don't let your account be disabled or deleted due to outdated email info.

Thank you,
Bob
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2003)

I emphasize, no one other than MartialTalk staff will have access to your e-mail address unless you make it visible in your profile, and we would _only_ use it on rare occasions to contact you about a MartialTalk issue. No one else has access to your e-mail address unless you choose to make it public.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2003)

*Effective Friday April 18th, 2003 I will be disabling all accounts that bounce an email.*

If you notice your account has been disabled, please contact me at webmaster@martialtalk.com with your username, and a functional email address.

*All accounts that are disabled for 30 days will be removed.*

I am getting about 50-100 bounced "New Post" notifications per day indicating that the address they are being sent to does not exist.  I have been sending PM's to as many of those members as I can to bring it to their attention.


If you see this message to the left by your avatar or where it would be, we are getting bounces relating to your address on file.  If you know someone who has this message, please let them know so their account isn't removed.

Message:*
Invalid Email Address on File, Please Contact an Administrator with a valid current address. Please update your profile with real name and location.*

:asian:


----------

